# ماهو راتب المهندس المدنى فى مصر الان؟؟



## sab3a (24 مارس 2012)

لو سمحتوا كنت عايز اسأل عن راتب المهندس المدنى حديث التخرج فى مصر دلوقتى...علشان بصراحة الواحد بيسمع ارقام تجيب احباط؟؟؟

اكتر واحد من اصحابى دفعة السنة اللى فاتت بيقبض 1200 جنيه وفيه 800 وفيه 900....هل الارقام دى هى الواقع بجد؟


----------



## إسلام علي (24 مارس 2012)

المهندس حديث التخرج راتبه حسب شطارته وسرعة تعلمه والشغل اللي هو نازل عليه
يعني صرف ولا خرسانات ولا معمل ولا مكتب فني 
لكن في البداية موش مهم الراتب المهم تشتغل في مكان تتعلم منه صح وبعد كدا إنته اللي هتحدد راتبك 
ولكن في كل الأحوال لا يقل الراتب أثنار فترة التدريب عن 1000 جنيه


----------



## Eng A.Ashour (24 مارس 2012)

أصدقائي اللى اشتغلوا مرتباتهم 900


----------



## archivil (24 مارس 2012)

Eng A.Ashour قال:


> أصدقائي اللى اشتغلوا مرتباتهم 900



ربنا يطمنك يا بشمهندس الحقيقة انا لسه بدرس في الفرقة الثالثة ولكنى كده خلاص اطمنت على مستقبلي.

حضرتك بتقول اصدقائي اللي اشتغلوا يعني كده في ناس مشتغلتش وحتى اللي اشتغلوا باين انهم بيحصلوا على راتب كبير .


----------



## ديميرونى (24 مارس 2012)

عندي استفسار بسيط من اخوانا اللي في الخارج: انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ومش لاقي شغل في مصر خالص لحد دلوقتي وطبعا فكرت في السفر فهل ده غلط او هيؤثر علي لو اشتغلت في السعودية مثلا باعتبار اني حديث التخرج ولا لازم اشتغل في مصر الاول باعتبار اللي يسافر ده يكون عنده خبرة بالشغل بر


----------



## xXx_2010 (25 مارس 2012)

إسلام علي قال:


> ولكن في كل الأحوال لا يقل الراتب أثنار فترة التدريب عن 1000 جنيه


تدريب و 1000 جنيه !!! .. ما اعتقدش يا بشمهندس .. انا اعرف ناس بتشتغل (مش تدريب) وآخرهم 600-700 جنيه ..
واللي بيتدرب ما بياخدش مليم .. وبيدفع من جيبه مواصلات وخلافه .. 



ديميرونى قال:


> عندي استفسار بسيط من اخوانا اللي في الخارج: انا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج ومش لاقي شغل في مصر خالص لحد دلوقتي وطبعا فكرت في السفر فهل ده غلط او هيؤثر علي لو اشتغلت في السعودية مثلا باعتبار اني حديث التخرج ولا لازم اشتغل في مصر الاول باعتبار اللي يسافر ده يكون عنده خبرة بالشغل بر



لو ناوي توكل على الله ، لكن المشكلة ان نسبة من مكاتب السفريات نصابين وبيشتغلوا المهندسين المصريين ..
وبالنسبة لموضوع الخبرة لا تقلق ، في ناس بتطلع من غير ما تشتغل في مصر اسبوع واحد حتى ..
وبالتوفيق ..


----------



## alaa_ce (25 مارس 2012)

ياجماعة الكلام ده مش صحيح .. كله بيتوقف على حسب شطارتك لو انت مهندس كويس هيكون مرتبك عالى لو طلبت اى حاجة صاحب العمل هيوافق لانك هتريحه فى الشغل حتى لو انت حديث التخرج .. المهم تكون عندك خلفية كويسة .. بالنسبة لمصر للاسف الظروف اه مش كويسة الايام ده والشغل قل .. لكن اقل مهندس حديث التخرج دفعة 2011 من المفروض ميقلش عن 1200 جنيه ... والله اكبر واعلم


----------



## م.إسلام (25 مارس 2012)

الشغل في مصر دي الوقت بقا ببلاش هههههههه يعني تروح و تعمل مقابله و تشتغل ببلاش لحد لما ربنا يفرجها و ممكن تجبلهم اكل و شرب من حسابك الخاص ههههههههههه البلد خربت خلاص , حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## xXx_2010 (26 مارس 2012)

alaa_ce قال:


> ياجماعة الكلام ده مش صحيح .. كله بيتوقف على حسب شطارتك لو انت مهندس كويس هيكون مرتبك عالى لو طلبت اى حاجة صاحب العمل هيوافق لانك هتريحه فى الشغل حتى لو انت حديث التخرج .. المهم تكون عندك خلفية كويسة .. بالنسبة لمصر للاسف الظروف اه مش كويسة الايام ده والشغل قل .. لكن اقل مهندس حديث التخرج دفعة 2011 من المفروض ميقلش عن 1200 جنيه ... والله اكبر واعلم


الكلام ده كان زمان يا بشمهندس ، نسبة قليلة دلوقتي بتشتغل وبالمرتب ده 1200 جنيه وغالباً بواسطة ..
المكاتب والشركات حالياً بتخفض مرتبات مهندسيها حتى لو خبرته كبيرة وبالتالي هيسترخص يدفع راتب لمهندس حديث التخرج
معندوش خبرة ومش عارف حاجة (من وجهة نظره طبعاً :81: ) ..




م.إسلام قال:


> الشغل في مصر دي الوقت بقا ببلاش هههههههه يعني تروح و تعمل مقابله و تشتغل ببلاش لحد لما ربنا يفرجها و ممكن تجبلهم اكل و شرب من حسابك الخاص ههههههههههه البلد خربت خلاص , حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل


عندك حق والله ..:68:


----------



## Al Ahly (26 مارس 2012)

حال البلد وقف خلاص وللأسف قطاع التشييد مش هيقوم تانى قبل سنتين على الأقل


----------



## عمر عبد السلام (26 مارس 2012)

المرتبات بالفعل مبتقلش عن 1200 جنية و انا خريخ 2011 و مرتبى انا و زمايلى مقلتشى عن كدا و كمان فى ناس وصلت 2500 حسب المكان اللى اشتغلو فيه


----------



## هانى حميده (26 مارس 2012)

الفرج قريب


----------



## Eng.EslamElewa (12 أكتوبر 2012)

دنا لو اشتغلت فى قهوة مش هاخد اقل من 700 جنيه :18:


----------



## elzoghby22 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

المفروض ياباشمهندس المفروض ولكن مش هو ده اللي بيحصل هو فعلا لو نزل مع مقاول في الأول حياخد تقريبا 800 جنيه بس حتزيد على طول يعني بعديها ب4 او 5 شهور لو اثبت كفائتك لكن باقى الشركات ممكن 1000 جنيه وحتزيد كل سنه ده اذا زدت يعني ممكن 100 جنيه يعني علشان توصل 2500 تكون قربت توت والحمد لله وفرت ههههه


----------



## qaisalkurdy (12 أكتوبر 2012)

والله بلاش بلاش-الرواتب بالعراق(المهندس الحكومي-يعمل باي دائرة لاتقل عن 400دولار) اما بالشركات تتراوح من 700-1400دولار لحديثي التخرج اول سنتين اما الخبرة يستطيع ان يعمل في كوردستان العراق براتب تقديري 2500دولار


----------

